# light driving me crazy



## frodo (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a pot hanging fixture above the cook top, it has 2 lights in it.
 hangs by chains, one of the lights is constantly burning out
.i put a bulb in, less than 2 weeks it is burnt out, the other one is good

loose ground?  loose common?   what causes this ?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 27, 2015)

Hahahaha  ...  Dr. Villa has seen this one  ...  The light which keeps burning out is wired improperly.  Get up there and flip the black and white wires.  I know, this sounds like black magic but its not.

Leave the wiring alone for the light which works properly.  Disconnect the wires from the light which burns out.  Wire nut the BLACK wire from the bad receptacle to the joined WHITE wires.  Wire nut the WHITE wire from the bad receptacle to the joined BLACK wires.  Leave the ground alone.

Send me a coupon for beer and burgers ...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2015)

CallMeVilla said:


> Hahahaha  ...  Dr. Villa has seen this one  ...  The light which keeps burning out is wired improperly.  Get up there and flip the black and white wires.  I know, this sounds like black magic but its not.
> 
> Leave the wiring alone for the light which works properly.  Disconnect the wires from the light which burns out.  Wire nut the BLACK wire from the bad receptacle to the joined WHITE wires.  Wire nut the WHITE wire from the bad receptacle to the joined BLACK wires.  Leave the ground alone.
> 
> Send me a coupon for beer and burgers ...



I never thought of that when I had that problem.
http://www.retailmenot.com/coupons/beer


----------



## frodo (Jan 28, 2015)

makes since,   i will try that, thank you DR.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have heard of low voltage or more likely high voltage shortening bulb life. I have heard of heat buildup shortening bulb life. I have even heard of over tightening causing short life, also vibration. But I have never heard of polarity being a problem. With a AC power source how could that be shown to cause a change? 

My guess is when you switch wires around you are remaking a connection that wasn&#8217;t good. Before you change the wires take a voltage reading at both lights before and after. Also start out with 2 new light bulbs. 

No beer unless you show the science behind the solution.


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 28, 2015)

CallMeVilla said:


> Hahahaha  ...  Dr. Villa has seen this one  ...  The light which keeps burning out is wired improperly.  Get up there and flip the black and white wires.  I know, this sounds like black magic but its not.
> 
> Leave the wiring alone for the light which works properly.  Disconnect the wires from the light which burns out.  Wire nut the BLACK wire from the bad receptacle to the joined WHITE wires.  Wire nut the WHITE wire from the bad receptacle to the joined BLACK wires.  Leave the ground alone.
> 
> Send me a coupon for beer and burgers ...


Are you serious suggesting he reverse the polarity to a light socket??? Not only will this be a code violation, it will be quite unsafe.

Frodo, PLEASE do NOT do this!

Also, I want to know what you think reversing the polarity will do for a light bulb?


----------



## speedy petey (Jan 28, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> *My guess is when you switch wires around you are remaking a connection that wasnt good*. Before you change the wires take a voltage reading at both lights before and after. Also start out with 2 new light bulbs.


This......


----------



## kok328 (Jan 28, 2015)

I hope what the Dr. is saying is that it is already wired reverse polarity.
In which case, verify this with a volt meter prior to rewiring.
Remove all bulbs from the fixture, turn the power on to the fixture, using a voltmeter, check voltage from neutral to ground.
If 120V is present then it is wired incorrectly.
Keep the beer, send me the babes.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 28, 2015)

As long as we are on the subject some reading may not know what part of the socket should be hot (Black)and what part should be the neutral (white). 

The outer threaded part is the neutral connection and the prong at the bottom is the hot connection. If you are screwing a bulb in and contact the top of the screw in base of the bulb or lamp you will be shocked if the polarity is wired wrong and the switch is on. The only way you can be shocked with it properly wired is to stick your finger all the way to the bottom of the socket. In that case the side of your finger will most likely be a path to the threaded neutral and what will be electrocuted will be your finger as that will be the primary path to ground. With it wire reverse the path of the current will be thru your finger into your arm and hand thru your body and heart down your legs and out thru your feet because you are standing on an aluminum step ladder in your bare feet because after all you&#8217;re just changing a light bulb. It&#8217;s the going thru the heart part that&#8217;s not good. You can be electrocuted with it wired both ways but your odds are much better to not be if it&#8217;s wired as intended. 

Babes and beer go together send me one of each.


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2015)

This is another reason why I really like this site. All of us learn from reading what others have posted. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

I have always checked for poor conections and poor contact of the center of the bulb. I had one that never got solved, I tried country bulbs for 130volts and ended up using a max of 40 w.


----------

